# New in forum, my car



## Ghostrider (Mar 6, 2005)

hi dudes, i am new in this forum, not speak english very well, but i'm here  i have a lot of time reading the forum and i decide to suscribe, i dont have a skyline but i am a fan of this car, in my country never be arrive any version of it  , this is my car coupe 20v converted turbo, BBS RK rims *BMW adapted* and a lot more, yours opinions will be welcome  


















sorry its not a skyline


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

What the heck is it??? It's beautiful!


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

The Red Racer said:


> What the heck is it??? It's beautiful!


Fiat Coupe


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Well at least its Italian. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very Nice ,like the bling black wheels


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

The Red Racer said:


> What the heck is it??? It's beautiful!


Fiat Coupe - turbo ones are pretty quick...


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

very nice car. not liking the rear 'wing' much though.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

niiice car! didn't like the standard car at first,but after seeing yours i've changed my mind!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

that is very nice and welcome to the forum


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

welcome  

mmmmmn nice wheels, those 5 cylinder engines sound spot on


----------



## Ghostrider (Mar 6, 2005)

*Thanks*

thanks for the welcome to the forum  , and their comments about my car  anothers new comments and positive suggestions will always be received


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

not a fan of the standard car but that looks beautiful. Wing could be a bit more subtle though, but other than that its lovely. Is that a factory paint? It looks pearlescent. Very nice 

This is the first modified Fiat Coupe i've ever seen


----------



## Ghostrider (Mar 6, 2005)

*thx kj*

hi kj_mini, thanks for your opinion about my car and the advice about the spoiler, yes it is the original factory paint


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

Nice car matey!  

Claire


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

This isnt the Ghostrider i know  nice to see you in the forum though.


----------



## Fishous (Mar 7, 2005)

V Nice, dont see many around anymore. But this is deffinatly eye pleasing

Good effort


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice mate love the body wrk u have chosen.

alex


----------



## Ghostrider (Mar 6, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for their comments


----------

